# More Bacon Wrapped Venison Goodness



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

More Bacon Wrapped Venison Backstrap Medallions, with caramelized onions and roasted chiles

I improved on these by double wrapping with bacon, but I had to cook at a higher temp to crisp the doubled bacon without overcooking the venison.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Try back straps cut 1" thick wrap in bacon secure with tooth pick..(Like fillet mignon) Pour olive oil on plate. dip each side in olive oil season with Monterey steak season.. Get grill screamin hot.. 3 second hot ..put on grill and cover to keep flames at bay.. 3.5 min per side.. let sit about 7-10 and redistribute juices.. and enjoy!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Skeeterdone said:


> Try back straps cut 1" thick wrap in bacon secure with tooth pick..(Like fillet mignon) Pour olive oil on plate. dip each side in olive oil season with Monterey steak season.. Get grill screamin hot.. 3 second hot ..put on grill and cover to keep flames at bay.. 3.5 min per side.. let sit about 7-10 and redistribute juices.. and enjoy!!


I do this also but like mine stuffed with cream cheese and hollapenos! 

Awesome looking spread chili!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's looking good.
Whyme


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a great meal!


----------

